# Schon wieder Katzenfutter!



## sonstwer (18. September 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe heute die SuFu gequält, bis mir die Finger gequalmt und die Augen getränt haben.
Meine Frage war, ob man Katzenfutter im Madenkörbchen als Lockfutter auf Aale verwenden kann.
Die Frage wurde schon häufiger gestellt, aber nie wirklich beantwortet. :c
Leider lief es immer wieder darauf hinaus, daß man Katzentrockenfutter als Teiggrundlage für Friedfische oder Hakenköder für Karpfen verwenden kann. #d
Eigentlich wurde immer nach Lockfutter für Raubfische gefragt.
Nun sind Friedfische (auch Karpfen!) nunmal keine Aale oder andere Raubfische und Katzenfutter ist nicht immer ein Trockenfutter.
Hat von euch schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit *Katzenfutter aus der Dose, genannt "Naßfutter", im Madenkörbchen, **als* *Lockfutter auf Aale* gemacht?
Oder wenigstens auf andere *Raubfische?*
Hundefutter wäre auch ganz interessant, aber es enthält ja nunmal nicht so viel Fleisch/Fisch, da Hund eher Allesfresser sind (nur überwiegend Fleisch!).
Für eure Berichte bin ich euch schon jetzt dankbar.

Gruß und Petri an alle,

frank


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Der Einfall ist nicht schlecht.
Naßfutter kann man wohl ganz gut als "Lockstoff" verwenden. Ein Bekannter von mir nimmt schon seit Jahren immer wieder Nassfutter im Futterkorb auf Raubfisch, und ab und zu dippt er auch seine Köder im Nassfutter. Und er holt aus seinen Gewässern immer wieder dicke Aale raus, ab und zu ist auch mal ein Zander dabei.
Also ich denke, der Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert#6

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## NickAdams (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Hauptsache, es duftet anständig nach Fisch bzw. Fleisch. Ich benutze es schon seit Jahren, und so mancher Aal  ist Dank Katze in meiner Pfanne gelandet.

So long,

Nick


----------



## sonstwer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Hi!

Danke für deine Bekräftigung. Habe schon mehrere Male davon gelesen, daß jemand sowas als Lockfutter benutzt. Leider blieben es immer einzelne Postings, auf die niemand weiter eingegangen ist.
Hab Katzen zuhause und deswegen immer auch Katzenfutter.
Mit frischen KöFis siehts da nämlich anders aus.
Ich wohne nicht direkt am Wasser, und Stunden vorher mit der Senke rauszufahren ist meistens ungünstig, wenn man die ganze Nacht ansitzen will. Wenn ich dann noch im Kanal keine KöFis fange, kann ich als Schneider nach Hause fahren, bevor ich angefangen habe.
Mit den Würmern ist es nämlich immer so ne Sache: In Stücken duften sie, aber im ganzen leben sie länger.
Darum mein Interesse.
Ist schön, zu lesen, daß es zumindest einen Versuch wert ist. :q

lg,
frank


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

@ sonstwer
Antworte dann mal, wie es denn so läuft. Würde mich nämlich interessieren.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Doc Plato (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit *Katzenfutter aus der Dose, genannt "Naßfutter", im Madenkörbchen, **als* *Lockfutter auf Aale* gemacht?
> Oder wenigstens auf andere *Raubfische?*
> Hundefutter wäre auch ganz interessant, aber es enthält ja nunmal nicht so viel Fleisch/Fisch, da Hund eher Allesfresser sind (nur überwiegend Fleisch!).
> Für eure Berichte bin ich euch schon jetzt dankbar.
> ...



Hi,

ne, habe es selber auch noch nit ausprobiert, würde mich aber auch sehr interessieren! 
Katzennaßfutter - Gelee mit kleinen Fleischstückchen und Paniermehl gemischt, dürfte im offenen Futterkorb eine Option sein. 
Um Katzenfutter in Madenkörben zu nutzen, müsste man das Naßfutter pürieren oder stark zermatschen, damit hinterher nicht irgendwelche ausgelauten Klümpchen die Löcher im Korb verstopfen und die Hälfte drin bleibt. Gibt bestimmt ne klasse Duftwolke!
Hundenaßfutter - bei Netto, Aldi ect. gibt es z.b. 750gr Dosen für ~ 0,79€....  Ebenfalls Gelee/Sauce mit groben Fleischstückchen wie vergleichsweise bei unserem Gulasch (ok, ausser Gelee vielleicht  ). 
Es gibt da die verschiedensten Naßfuttersorten: z.b. Rindfleisch, Fisch, Wild mit Kartoffeln oder Nudel mit Erbsen, Möhrchenstücke und und und.... 
Bei Hundenaßfutter würde ich beim angeln mit offenem Korb die Brocken etwas zerkleinern und wie oben erwähnt mit Paniermehl binden. Bei Madenkörben wie gehabt pürieren.
Probier es mal aus und berichte dann! 

LG


----------



## Evil Deeds (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

hackfleisch im futterkorb kommt auch gut für barben


----------



## Sterni01 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Ich würde auf den Futterkorb ganz verzichten !
Da Katzenfutter um ein vielfaches teurer ist, als Hundefutter, würde ich auf letzteres zurückgreifen.
Naß futter einfrieren, dann aus der Dose nehmen, und rein damit in´s Wasser.
Besonders in Fließgewässern macht es sich gut !
|wavey:


----------



## sonstwer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Danke Leute,

für euer vielfältiges feedback. Natürlich werde ich von meinem Versuch berichten.
Wollte eigentlich schon heute ausprobieren, aber meiner besseren Hälfte ist es heute zu naß draußen (Berlin) und die will unbedingt auch mitkommen. Dann gehts also morgen auf pirsch.
Die idee mit dem pürieren und Binden mit Paniermehl ist gut.
Auch die mit dem einfrieren, und den Block dann versenken scheint klasse. 
Werde mich auf beides mal vorbereiten.
Hundefutter dürfte auch gehen und gut duften, aber KF hab ich halt schon zuhause. Und gutes, mit hauptsächlich Fleisch oder Fisch als Inhalt (nicht das Zeugs von Wis... oder Kit.., wo höchsten 3-4% tierischer Abfall drin ist, und viel Zucker! Davon wird jede Katze krank oder fett!).
Das mit dem Hackfleisch hab ich auch schon häufig gehört, nur zählt die Barbe nicht unbedingt zu meinen Zielfischen.
Vieleicht mögens ja auch die anderen?
Wird sich alles erweisen, wenns morgen Nacht um die Wurst (nicht den Schnürsenkel!) geht.
Mein Bericht kommt dann Montag im laufe des Tages, wenn ich wieder wach bin, oder von Arbeit zurück.

lg und viel Petri an alle! #6
frank


----------



## Dirty Old Man (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

kann man da nicht gleich thunfisch aus der dose nehmen? ist doch bestimmt billiger?

warum muss es denn katzenfutter sein?

fragen über fragen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Wenn du das Zeug einfrierst, wird es vermutlich schwimmen. Also einen Stein mit einfrieren.|kopfkrat


----------



## sonstwer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Hi Dirty Old Man!

Ganz einfach: Weil Katzenfutter nicht kurz davor steht, auf der "Roten Liste" (der bedrohten Arten) zu stehen.
Thunfisch ist weltweit ziemlich überfischt. Da ist der kommerzielle Fischfang nicht so zimperlich, wie es uns Anglern anstehen würde.
Darum angle ich auch nicht mit unseren einheimischen Wegschnecken, die derzeit von den spanischen (den orangenen, auf die eh nix beißt) verdrängt werden.
Logisch? :m

Gruß,
frank


----------



## sonstwer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Hi Prof. Tinca!

Schon klar!
Wie befestigt man das Zeug an einer Schnur?
Einfach: Ein angebundenes Grundblei reindrücken und dann einfrieren.
Hält das Zeug an der Strippe und am Boden. :vik:
Aber danke trotzdem für den Hinweis.

lg,
frank


----------



## Dirty Old Man (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

leuchtet mir ein!

ich habe noch eine idee. das madenkörbchen mit watte füllen und mit heringsöl füllen. dann werden die aale oder was da noch kommt, nicht gesättigt!


----------



## sonstwer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Auch ne gute Idee.

Fragt sich nur, wie sehr die Bude stinkt, wenn man ne angefangene Flasche Heringöl  oder sonstige Lockstoffe rumstehen hat. Dürfte ähnlich riechen, wie im Angelladen.
Hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht so den Bock drauf.
Auch, wenn meine Katzen es sicherlich interessant finden würden.
Und ob das Öl von geräucherten Heringen (aus der Dose) auch so gut geht, da hab ich so meine Zweifel.
Laß mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, falls es schon jemand versucht hat.

frank


----------



## Dirty Old Man (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

also das mit dem riechen kannste vergessen. ich habe im sommer eine wieder verschliessbare glasflasche im angelladen gekauft, da riecht nix. muss man schon sehr dicht rangehen.


----------



## Backfire (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Huhu#h,

ich hab das mal getestet. 
Als ich mal nichts besseres vor hatte, hab ich nachmittags >50 Ukelei, Rotaugen und Grundeln gefangen.
Abends hab ich die an die "Moulinex" verfüttert und in "Portionsbeutelchen" eingefroren.
Ich hab dann den Fischmatsch als "Beilage" beim Aal-angeln im Madenkörbchen angeboten.
Ich kann nicht sagen, daß ich damit besser gefangen hätte.
Es waren halt "tote Tage", wo ich das als "letztes Mittel" versucht habe.
Gefangen habe ich an diesen Tagen nichts.

mfg Backi


----------



## sonstwer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Hi Backfire!

Daß tiefgefrorenes für Aale nicht so richtig funktioniert, hab ich schon häufiger gelesen.
Vielleicht siehts aber mit eingekochtem (was Katzenfutter ja auch ist ) besser aus?
Wäre einen Versuch wert, mal das, was du an deine Moulinette verfüttert hast, statt einzufrieren, in einem Glas einzukochen?
Werde es bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.
Wer weiß, vielleicht haben wir damit einen neuen Lockstoff zum selbermachen gefunden.
Wenns klappt, bringe ich selbstverständlich einen Bericht.

lg,
frank


----------



## ayron (18. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

mir blutet das herz:c die armen ukels und rotis....ich verzichte im rhein auf jedes abschlachten von weißfischen....zumindest für köderzecke....heute muss ich aber sagen hatte ich ne grundel am band die war pech schwarz und als köder so 0 zu gebrauchen...hab ich aber auch noch nie gesehen....aber fetzen und eingeweide wollte ich im jute beutel schon mal einsetzten auf aal....aber das wetter war diesen sommer wohl dagegen:v


----------



## Angelspass (19. September 2010)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Hühnerleber ist prima auf Aal, auch im Futterkorb. #6


----------



## aelos (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Danke Leute,
> 
> für euer vielfältiges feedback. Natürlich werde ich von meinem Versuch berichten.
> Wollte eigentlich schon heute ausprobieren, aber meiner besseren Hälfte ist es heute zu naß draußen (Berlin) und die will unbedingt auch mitkommen. Dann gehts also morgen auf pirsch.
> ...



Moinsen..und bist du schon wach geworden oder Arbeitest du noch?
oder welchen Montag meinst du denn da wir ja nun schon 2014 schreiben..

Nee mal im ernst mich interessiert dieses Thema auch.. vielleicht hat jemand gute oder schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht und kann dies hier berichten.


----------



## phirania (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Ja ist schon merkwürdig,wird Seitenlang drüber geschrieben aber eine Rückmeldung kommt nicht.
Wäre evtl.intressant gewesen,ob irgend was gefangen hat.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Wenn ich mal auf Aal angel & Grundmontagen verwende, dann immer Futterkorb mit Matsche drin; pürierte Fische (angedickt, das ist pur richtig flüssige Suppe), Geflügelleber (dito), Maden & Würmer besuchen auch schon mal den Mixer.
Katzenfutter tut's auch. Das billigste reicht vollkommen, gibt für ca. 40 Cent die Dose, wer's stärker fischig haben will, nimmt dieses (ordentlich zermatschen, bevor es in den Korb kommt).

Macht 'ne schöne ölige Wolke.
Halt ab und zu erneuern.

Fang ich damit mehr? Kann man schlecht sagen, weil ein direkter Vergleich fehlt.
Aber es wäre bescheuert, bei einem Fisch, der so sehr auf Gerüche geht, nicht zusätzlich zu locken, wie auch immer.


----------



## aelos (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Na ich werde mal ein Feederkorb beim nächsten Ansitz mit KF befüllen davon habe ich ja genug schließlich habe ich ja eine Fellnase Daheim..
Am besten ist es ja seine eigenen Erfahrungen zu sammeln..
Werde Montag berichten. :q 
Nee ich weiss noch nicht wann ich wieder zum Aalangeln komme(die woche kommt noch der Storch zum ersten mal#6 ).. da wirds erstmal noch nichts werden aber ich kann es ja dann hier reinschreiben wenn ich wieder ans Wasser komme.


Gruß Ronny..|wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi Dirty Old Man!
> 
> Ganz einfach: Weil Katzenfutter nicht kurz davor steht, auf der "Roten Liste" (der bedrohten Arten) zu stehen.
> Thunfisch ist weltweit ziemlich überfischt. Da ist der kommerzielle Fischfang nicht so zimperlich, wie es uns Anglern anstehen würde.
> ...



Durch diesen Denkfehler habe ich jahrelang auf Thunfisch verzichtet, bis ich mir mal die Dosen genauer angesehen habe: Die gemeine Thunfischdose beinhaltet nicht irgendwelche gefährdeten Großfischthunarten, sondern den kleinen und häufigen Bonito. #h

Ob es ethischer ist, ein qualitativ hochwertiges Nahrungsmittel ins Wasser zu schmeissen (Thunfisch) oder auf qualitativ minderwertige, dafür unter grausamen Bedingungen hergestellte Tiernahrung zurückzugreifen (Futter mit Fleisch aus Qualtierhaltung) sei jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Surf (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Seitdem weniger mit dem Netzen und mehr Langleinen auf Thun gefischt wird fehlt der Babydelfin im Geschmack! Keine lockwirkung mehr.... Früher war alles besser..... 
Ernsthaft: ich für meinen Teil angel sehr gerne mit Futterkorb und Katzen oder Hundefutter. Ich glaube das es hilft , wissen tue ich es aber nicht. Paniermehl dazu und Handschuhe für mich. Werde die Tage mal ein bisschen mit pva experimentieren.


----------



## Pinn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Als Friedfischfutter ist Katzen*trocken*futter ja schon abgehandelt und interessiert hier nicht! 

Aber was ist eigentlich mit Katzen*trocken*futter im Madenkörbchen oder einem beschwerten Futtersack als reiner Lockköder? Im Fließwasser erzeugen die Partikel sicher stundenlang eine dezente Duftfahne, die Friedfische und damit Raubfische anlockt. In der Duftspur könnte man man (zum Beispiel an anderen Angeln) Raubfischköder anbieten. Die Verarbeitung zu Futterbrei im Mixer entfällt und die Anwendung ist einfach.

Hat hier jemand sowas schonmal auprobiert?


----------



## Ruffneck (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Hallo zusammmen,

Schaut mal bei ungefähr 1min:9sec ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWRwupl-PgI

der nutzt auch KatzenNASSfutter auf Aale im Futterkorb.

LG


----------



## Cassijas (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

JA GEIlo Meilo. Wollt Mittwochnacht auf Aal gehen und werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. 
Bericht folgt dann!


----------



## aelos (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Moinsen.. Ich werde es mit TF. Testen das normale billige ist voll mit Getreide sogar Haubtbestandteil das kann die Katzen richtig schmerzhaft krank machen..daher bekommt meine Felnase hochwertiges ohne Getreide..ich denke durch das viele Getreide im Nass und Trockenfutter lockt es vermehrt Weissfisch an..Jedoch das was ich immer meiner Katze gebe besteht hauptsächlich nur aus Fisch, Fleisch, Innereien,Ei , Fischölen..

Also beim nächsten Ansitz kommt das in einen Korb..

Gruß Ronny |wavey:


----------



## aelos (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Habe mir nochmal die Inhaltsstoffe durchgelesen, Huhn,Ente,Herring,Zander,Barsch,Flusskrebs,getrockneter Thunfisch,Entenleber,HühnerHerzen,Lachs und Herringsöl

Das hört sich erstmal sehr Raubfischtauglich an als Lockmittel riecht auch sehr natürlich


----------



## phirania (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Zusätzlich Rinderblut als gefrorende Würfel mit einbauen in den Futterkorb,als Duftspur für Raubfisch.
Einfach herzustellen mit Eiswürfelform aus dem Eisfach.
Auf Aal und Wels der Bürner,


----------



## n33db33r (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*



phirania schrieb:


> Zusätzlich Rinderblut als gefrorende Würfel mit einbauen in den Futterkorb,als Duftspur für Raubfisch.
> Einfach herzustellen mit Eiswürfelform aus dem Eisfach.
> Auf Aal und Wels der Bürner,



Interessante Theorie nur ich frage mich wie du die gefrorenen Eiswürfel für den Wels einbauen willst?


----------



## phirania (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Wenn es gezielt auf Wels gehen sollte,einen Futterkorb mit Blutwürfeln bestücken und zum Hauptköder oberhalb in die Strömung legen.
So das,das tauende Blut eine Lockspur erzeugt.


----------



## n33db33r (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Im Kopf versuche ich mir gerade die Montage mit dem Futterkorb an einer U-Pose vorzustellen da ich zu 95% mit der U-Pose auf Wels gehe.
Käme aber auf einen Versuch an würde ich mal sagen.
Danke für die Inspiration.


----------



## aelos (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

So habe gestern das besagte Futter getestet..hatte es im Korb..und ich konnte einen Aal fangen einen guten sogar..also Scheuchwirkung hat es in jedenfall schon mal nicht gehabt,ganz im Gegenteil hatte auch keine Bisse von Weißfisch an diesen Abend was mich etwas wundert hat weil Bleie und Güstern sind sonst immer an Haken..beim nächsten Ansitz gehe ich einen Schritt weiter und will es als dierekten Köder testen..#h


----------



## Tino (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Entschuldigt das ich mich hier einklinke.

Im Urlaub Solls endlich wieder auf Aal gehen und ich möchte Hühnerleber als Köder und im Futterkorb anbieten.

Jetzt meine Frage: wie lange kann der Köder und das Futter im Korb bleiben,also wie oft muss ich wechseln???

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## fordfan1 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Kommt drauf an ob Fliess-,oder Stillgewässer.

Im Fliess. würde ich alle 15,spätestens jedoch 25 Min. wechseln,im Still kannste die Montage ruhig 35-40 min. liegen lassen.

Würde aber eher Schweineleber nehmen,ist intensiver wie eine vom Geflügel.


----------



## Tino (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Ich hab immer nur von Geflügelleber hier gelesen.

Werd's auch damit erstmal versuchen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*



Tino schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Im Urlaub Solls endlich wieder auf Aal gehen ...



Im Fließgewässer, stillen Gewässer oder am Meer?


----------



## Tino (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Stillgewässer


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*



Tino schrieb:


> Stillgewässer



Dann verrate ich dir mal einen Trick, der nichts für empfindliche Nasen ist.

Du benötigst:


einen Futterkorb
zuverlässig schließende Dose(z.B. Lock & Lock)
1-2 Tintenfischtuben
Belachan oder sonstige fermentierte Shrimppaste vom Asiashop
Fischöl
Weißfisch
etwas Sägemehl oder Räuchermehl
Würmer
Einmalhandschuhe
Frischhaltefolie

Jetzt wird's eklig.
Den Tintenfisch schnibbelst du in kleine Stücke, packst ihn etwas in Frischhaltefolie damit er nicht austrocknet und legst ihn zum Gammeln ins Freie(halbschattig).
Den Weißfisch und Würmer schnibbelst du in Stücke zu ca. 2,5cm Kantenlänge. Danach kommen die Fisch- und Wurmstücke in die Dose.
Du raspelst nun Belchan zu dem Weißfisch(nicht sparsam sein), kippst Fischöl dazu.
Das Ganze soll nun so werden(mengenverhältnismäßig), wie wenn du Grillfleisch marinieren würdest.
Also Handschuhe anziehen und Belachan, Fischöl und Weißfisch gut vermengen.
Wenn der Tintenfisch gut müffelt kommt, der auch hinzu und wieder etwas durchmengen(darf auch mit 'nem Löffel sein).
Am Ende kommt etwas Sägemehl hinzu, bis die Konsistenz so ist, dass sich die Pampe gut in den Futterkorb kneten lässt.
Das Sägemehl saugt das überschüssige Öl/Emulsion in sich und löst sich nachher gut aus dem Futterkorb(erzeugt aufsteigende fischige Partikel).
Die Sauerei gut 8 und mehr Stunden an einem kühlen Ort(ideal wäre Kühlschrank) ziehen lassen.

Nun kann man damit angeln gehen.
Der Futterkorb kommt nach Belieben freilaufend auf die Hauptschnur oder wird mit entsprechend groß gewähltem Bleischlitten als Festblei montiert.

Achtung!
Wo es Waller gibt, kann man selbige ans Band bekommmen.

Ich nutze diese eklige Rezeptur auf alle Raubfische und auch beim Meeresangeln.
Statt Futterkorb nutze ich auch mal PVA- Netz/Beutel, Strumpfhosenstücke, Apfelsinennetz etc.


----------



## bobbl (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Respekt an jeden, der das macht, das nenne ich Engagement!
Ich persönlich verzichte da lieber auf einen Fang


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Och du, ich finde das gar nicht so engagiert.
Das Zeug ist für den Geübten ziemlich fix gemacht(etwa 12-15min.).

Wenn sie sehe wieviel Zeit Karpfenangler in der Küche und beim Anfüttern am Wasser verbringen, ist das was ich mache harmlos.

Anfüttern empfiehlt sich beim Raubfischangeln übrigens auch. Machen zwar nicht viele, aber selber Schuld.
Beim Gewässerrund- oder Spaziergang kurz 3-5 Rotaugen kleinschnibbeln(je nach Größe diagonal halbieren oder dritteln) und immer an die gleiche Stelle schmeißen.


----------



## vermesser (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Bah, ich bleib beim Blinker für die Räuber   .

Was wirklich auch gut geht und nur mäßig eklig, aber zeitweise teuer, ist, sind zerschnippelte Tauwürmer!


----------



## thanatos (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*



Tino schrieb:


> Stillgewässer



beim angeln mit Geflügelleber nach 30-45 min köder erneuern.


----------



## bacalo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Auf Raubfische anfüttern, mhhhh wohl indirekt in der Art und Weise, dass ich alle 15-20 Min. einen frisch abgeschlagenen KöFi am Haken hänge. Den vorhergehenden Gebrauchten  "füttere" ich an.

Auf Aal -wenn ich den mal ansitze- nehme ich eine Dose Makrelenfilet vom Aldi & Co, fange das Öl in einem Filmdöschen auch, ein kleines Filetstückchen kommt in einem kleinen geschlossenen Futterkorb und der 1/2 TW wird kurz in das Öl getunkt - fertig!

Den Mainaalen schmeckt's.


----------



## Tino (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*



thanatos schrieb:


> beim angeln mit Geflügelleber nach 30-45 min köder erneuern.




Besten Dank


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

@Sensitivfischer
#6#6#6




thanatos schrieb:


> beim angeln mit Geflügelleber ...


die kann man übrigens ähnlich Futterkorbfähig machen, wie Sensis Breichen. Geflügelleber auftauen, komplett mit Flüssigkeit im Mixer Karussel fahren lassen. Wird sehr flüssig. Das dann andicken, wie beschrieben.
Funktioniert auch mit Rotaugen oder Brassen.

Nicht in der Küche erwischen lassen! |znaika:


----------



## aelos (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schon wieder Katzenfutter!*

Habe es jetzt zum 3. mal getestet..und konnte Aale und einen kleinen Wels auf der Rute mit dem Katzen TF fangen (im Futterkorb).. die Aale haben alle entschlossen den Köder geschluckt..mit der anderen Angel ohne Futterkorb konnte ich jedoch kein Erfolg verbuchen..
Das Futter von mein Kätzchen Rockt..:vik:


----------

